

Jacoby Jones was the Super Bowl MVP on Twitter. Not Joe Flacco - martinroldan

We all know Joe Flacco is the official MVP of Super Bowl 47, as stated by CBS and the NFL. But the popular vote on Twitter says otherwise. Joe Flacco was more mentioned as MVP material at the beginning of the game, and during the fourth quarter, but if we look at the numbers for the whole game, Jacoby Jones was the favorite.<p>Was Joe Flacco the MVP winner because people were asked to cast their vote on nfl.com or by texting only during the fourth quarter?<p>http://blog.ejenio.com/social-media-monitoring/when-should-we-let-people-vote-for-super-bowl-mvp/
======
cooperadymas
Jacoby Jones had two very electric, exciting plays. Flacco was consistent and
steady throughout most of the game. I wouldn't have batted an eye if they had
named Jones, or Anquan Boldin the MVP.

Quite simply, it's tough bordering on impossible for a position player to
match the output of a good quarterback. Even if you propose that Jones
receives 100% credit for the kick return touchdown (he doesn't, the blockers
deserve a fair amount), and 75% credit for the receiving TD, he didn't do much
else in the game. Flacco threw two other TDs and completed 67% of his passes.
Like usual he was cool and not very "exciting." His only really memorable pass
was when he was flushed out to the right and seemingly threw it away, but
hooked up with a terrific Anquan Boldin down the sideline.

Flacco was less exciting but more consistent and just did more.

I can't say for sure why he was named MVP, but he certainly deserved it.

------
ScottWhigham
_Was Joe Flacco the MVP winner because people were asked to cast their vote on
nfl.com or by texting only during the fourth quarter?_

Good question. I don't think Twitter is the correct measuring medium but it's
a worthwhile question. The answer is, of course, "It makes no sense to open
voting any earlier than the fourth quarter". What if the voting was open in
the 2nd quarter, for example, and Jacoby Jones earned 16,800 mentions. But
then... the 49ers come back and win the game at the end thanks to Colin
Cantspellhisname's comeback throws. But Colin only gets 16,799 votes due to
the lateness of his surge...

